# Should I muzzle my puppy?



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 7 month old puppy who absolutely hates getting his nails trimmed. From day 1 I play with his feet and put the clippers around his feet. Then one time I got them trimmed at the vet and ever since then he whines, and trys to bite me when i clip his nails. (obviously that time at the vet traumatized him) he never bites otherwise and is an extreme sweet heart. I want to cut them myself because now I don't trust groomers with him and I don't want him to nip at a groomer, should I muzzle him?

I have tried lots of other things, playing with paws, giving him treats, loves of positive attention, doing 1 nail a day for a week or so, and so much. I just don't know what to do. 

Should I muzzle only during when he gets his nails done or will that change his behaviour to even worse?


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm going to vote no. If only for the reason that you don't want to necessarily force your dog into anything or else you may end up with a grown dog who will fight you every step of the way when he is older. That could be dangerous. And you don't want a dog to see a muzzle as a bad thing, in my opinion. Your dog may have to be muzzled some day for some reason and seeing it as something associated with something he hates will be hard to overcome. Plus, teaching handling is important and giving up and putting on a muzzle is kind of an easy way out. Although it may be the way to go eventually, I would try some different things first to see what happens. 

Paws are a very tender thing with dogs. I know mine HATES getting nails trimmed. I have since switched to a dremel and changed up tactics and it is going smoother. Clippers can be hard to use on dogs when you are not used to it and when they have had bad experiences. It pinches the nail and you can't see the quick in dogs with black nails. You also have more likelihood of cutting the quick (very painful) which may have been what happened at the vets. 

The dremel is easy to use and once they are accustomed to the noise they do alright. My dog hates feet touching. So I trained her to be comfortable around the dremel, on and off. Then I would get a spoon with peanut butter on it and have my BF give her the spoon to lick. As she was licking I was touching the dremel to her nails (while it was off) and then when I would pull away BF would pull the spoon away. If she fought me, I said "oops" and spoon went into the kitchen, dremel went on table, and I ignored her for 30 minutes and did something else. Then we would try again. 

As long as she has peanut butter to lick she is fine with me doing her nails. Once that peanut butter is gone I am done. Turns out that she doesn't like nails getting trimmed because she is focusing on it, but if she is eating peanut butter there is nothing bad happening. 

So my tips would be to try smearing some peanut butter on the wall. Tell him to get it and as he is going for it try to quickly do a nail or two. As long as you don't hit a quick he should learn that nail clipping=peanut butter and not be as phased. 

Putting him on a collar and leash and having him held somewhere or tied up above him (think a groomer's table set up) would help restraining him. Some dogs do better when they are restrained and some do a lot worse. Depends on the dog but may be something to try. 

Also walking on pavement/cement can help naturally keep them shorter.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Muzzling him is a good idea when you're doing his nails. Work back up to where you were and never let anyone else do his nails again. I don't for this reason. Train him on the muzzle first, completely disassociated with nail trimming; I taught my GSD to love his muzzle by feeding him hot dog and other yummy treats through it and when he was wearing it for short periods of time, built up over a 2 or 3 month process. Now he LOVES seeing the muzzle (because he gets yummy treats) and loves to sit patiently wearing it. Make sure you keep it fun and put the muzzle on him sometimes when you AREN'T going to trim nails or even play with them, to keep up the good association.

I trim nails regularly on strange dogs at the dog park where I work, and I have to muzzle them every now and again because they'll growl or snap. It's no big deal, they fight it sometimes, but are fine once it comes off and keeps me safe for the minute it may take to trim their nails. 

eta; sometimes, you don't have time to wait for a dog to get used to having their nails done again, and you need to trim them. That's why muzzles were invented!  We have a regular member of the park whose nails I trim weekly, very minute amounts, to help him overcome his fears. It's been over 4 months since I started and he's still a little wary, although doesn't growl or snap anymore. It will take time.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Nil said:


> Putting him on a collar and leash and having him held somewhere or tied up above him (think a groomer's table set up) would help restraining him. Some dogs do better when they are restrained and some do a lot worse. Depends on the dog but may be something to try.


Livia HATES getting her nails done. We are doing what is suggested above. I get her leashed up so she can't move, hold out the spoon of peanut butter and then hubby goes for it with either the dremel or the clippers (we can't use the dremel on her front paws.. need to work up to it). We now do nails every single night so she gets used to it - even if it's only 1 or 2 nails at a time. The sessions are short and positive (or at least we try to make it as such). Our hope is that over time, we won't have to keep her leashed, and we may even get rid of that peanut butter.

Good luck!


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Loki Love said:


> We now do nails every single night so she gets used to it - even if it's only 1 or 2 nails at a time. The sessions are short and positive (or at least we try to make it as such).


We do it every day too, usually once but sometimes we can squeeze it in twice or three times for a quick session. I usually watch her weight during all this too and switch to spray cheese once in awhile to keep it different - she gains weight easy so I step back a little on kibble if we are doing a lot of it in one day.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

She is just a puppy. She needs to be taught how to behave for nail trims, and muzzling her wont teach her a thing. Just hold the leg, and do it. If she tries to bite ( and I mean the SECOND) she puts her mouth on you say NO! like you really mean it, but dont let go of her leg. Then resume trimming. She must be restrained also, a leash or someone holding her collar, etc. If you dont nip this in the bud now, it will escalate, and also cross over to other things that she doesnt like having done. I dont know why you are scared of having a groomer do them, as a good groomer can fix this problem safely and calmly, without a muzzle.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> She is just a puppy. She needs to be taught how to behave for nail trims, and muzzling her wont teach her a thing. Just hold the leg, and do it. If she tries to bite ( and I mean the SECOND) she puts her mouth on you say NO! like you really mean it, but dont let go of her leg. Then resume trimming. She must be restrained also, a leash or someone holding her collar, etc. If you dont nip this in the bud now, it will escalate, and also cross over to other things that she doesnt like having done. I dont know why you are scared of having a groomer do them, as a good groomer can fix this problem safely and calmly, without a muzzle.


I think we need to figure out what kind of biting is happening... 

Because I think we're both on two different pages. From what I read, a 7 month old puppy isn't mouthing anymore, but is fearful of nail trims and aggressively biting the owner. Or maybe the OP could tell us a little more about what the dog does...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> I think we need to figure out what kind of biting is happening...
> 
> Because I think we're both on two different pages. From what I read, a 7 month old puppy isn't mouthing anymore, but is fearful of nail trims and aggressively biting the owner. Or maybe the OP could tell us a little more about what the dog does...


Hmm, perhaps find that out beofore advising people to use adversives that could make things worse?

OP, get another person to help you, desensitize the dog by providing positive reeforcement to having the feet handled and build from there.


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

His biting isn't painful and it doesn't draw blood, its more like: this is uncomfortable, stop doing it, like a warning that he isn't happy. Doesn't even hurt bad, but I don't want him doing it to a groomer. and Puppies play bight up to a year old and teeth to 8 months, so whoever said they aren't mouthy then is wrong, he still has a few baby teeth, and so does my friends almost 8 month old puppy. He is a good boy, he just was hurt when he was younger by the vet. I will try some of the suggestions. He is just fearful and trys to get away from us anyway we can. There are usually two of us tryng to trim his nails, one holds him and he other trims. I know he is scared by it because he starts to shake and just wants hugs and cuddles afterwords,and is literally shaking. I have been working on this problem for a while but no solutions has been found that works .


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> Hmm, perhaps find that out beofore advising people to use adversives that could make things worse?
> 
> OP, get another person to help you, desensitize the dog by providing positive reeforcement to having the feet handled and build from there.


Training a dog to accept a muzzle IMO is as good of a tool for them to learn as crating and isn't going to make anything worse. I'm not sure why it is considered an aversive since it does not correct, distract, or harm the dog at all? All of my dogs are trained in one because I never know what may happen that they need one for. Maybe everyone should have found out before telling someone who says their dog bites them NOT to muzzle it? 



Silentgirl490 said:


> His biting isn't painful and it doesn't draw blood, its more like: this is uncomfortable, stop doing it, like a warning that he isn't happy. Doesn't even hurt bad, but I don't want him doing it to a groomer. and Puppies play bight up to a year old and teeth to 8 months, so whoever said they aren't mouthy then is wrong, he still has a few baby teeth, and so does my friends almost 8 month old puppy. He is a good boy, he just was hurt when he was younger by the vet. I will try some of the suggestions. He is just fearful and trys to get away from us anyway we can. There are usually two of us tryng to trim his nails, one holds him and he other trims. I know he is scared by it because he starts to shake and just wants hugs and cuddles afterwords,and is literally shaking. I have been working on this problem for a while but no solutions has been found that works .


There are plenty of dogs that at that age, can and do display REAL aggression; not just mouthy behavior and teething. 

If the dog isn't posing a risk to you, there's really no reason to muzzle it other than the "just in case". I muzzle dogs that stare and growl at me, but never actually attempt a bite because there's the chance they will and I can't trim nails if I'm missing a hand or eye. 

Like I said, it can definitely take a while to work back up to where you were with him as far as handling feet, you just have to be persistent with training.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

No, there's nothing wrong with getting a dog use to a muzzle, however there is something seriously wrong with depending on a muzzle to do routine grooming.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> No, there's nothing wrong with getting a dog use to a muzzle, however there is something seriously wrong with depending on a muzzle to do routine grooming.


 Exactly. And this is just a puppy. A puppy who for whatever reason is not wanting his nails trimmed and is resorting to "mouthing" which WILL escalate to fullout biting, if not correct asap. To the OP, it is also important NOT to coddle or hug or otherwise show emotion before, during, or immediately after the nail clipping. That will just reinforce him thinking he has a reason to be fearful. Be matter of fact, and say good boy, etc when he is good, but do not babytalk or make a big deal out of it. When you are done, give him a pat and a "good boy" and walk away.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> No, there's nothing wrong with getting a dog use to a muzzle, however there is something seriously wrong with depending on a muzzle to do routine grooming.


So what part of that is aversive and how is it going to make things worse?

Unfortunately some dogs HAVE been hurt to the point of acting aggressively and need to be muzzled for the groomer's safety while they work through their issues. I didn't ever say to rely on a muzzle for the rest of their lives though.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Which is why you work slowly and desensitize, giving positive associations with the activity. Until then, someone to help control the pups head GENTLY and feed treats during the nail trim will help.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> Which is why you work slowly and desensitize, giving positive associations with the activity. Until then, someone to help control the pups head GENTLY and feed treats during the nail trim will help.


Can you please tell me how a muzzle is aversive and makes grooming like this worse? I don't want to make my own dogs afraid of anything muzzle-training related or harm/ruin a muzzled dog that I trim.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The dog will associate the muzzle with the nail trim, which can escalate the fear (and undo the muzzle training). The muzzle is a TEMPORARY solution at best, but one I AGAIN would not use on a pup that is mouthing.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

OP, We kind of have this same issue with one of my dogs. Callie has longer hair, and is prone to getting stickers stuck in them. She mouths out of discomfort, just like your pup does. No aggressive biting, but kind of like a "Hey, stop that, I don't like that," type of mouthing. Sometimes she tries to move my hands. lol

What has helped us a lot was to have someone there with a bag of super tasty treats to distract her. I would work on getting the stickers out, while my mother would call her name and treat her. Eventually she started ignoring me and focused on my mother. Every time she looked away and ignored me, she would be treated. She now tolerates being groomed. 

So, avoid the muzzle. Especially for a puppy. Acclimation is good for emergencies, but don't rely on it for simple grooming.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> The dog will associate the muzzle with the nail trim, which can escalate the fear (and undo the muzzle training). The muzzle is a TEMPORARY solution at best, but one I AGAIN would not use on a pup that is mouthing.


The dog won't associate the muzzle with a nail trim if he's trained to the muzzle first and the muzzle is put on numerous times after being used with the nail trim and positive reinforcement is given, though, will he? Because that's what I had said to do... which I thought would be the way to make sure the dog DIDN'T associate the muzzle with nail trims or anything bad..  So I'm not sure how that is aversive? Or are you confusing the word aversive with something else?

And again, I never said it should be relied upon, but the OP said the dog was _biting_, not mouthing, so I was under the impression it was needed for her safety. And it's certainly not a solution to anything at best; just a management tool to keep people safe.


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't mean to start an argument between people. I took him to the groomer today and talked to her about it. I was there while she trimmed his nails and she did have to muzzle him for the front two paws, but took the muzzle off for the back two paws. It actually went better than I thought it would. She told me it would just take time for him to get used to it. And that he was probably traumatized when he was a puppy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Silentgirl490 said:


> I didn't mean to start an argument between people. I took him to the groomer today and talked to her about it. I was there while she trimmed his nails and she did have to muzzle him for the front two paws, but took the muzzle off for the back two paws. It actually went better than I thought it would. She told me it would just take time for him to get used to it. And that he was probably traumatized when he was a puppy.


Oh, a professional groomer recommended a muzzle? Must not be so aversive after all Carla. I'd still love if you could explain this to me.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DJ, I have explained my position. I don't use groomers, I trim my dogs nails myself, none of them like it, but I've worked with each to train them to tolerate it. Guess I just don't like crutches.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> DJ, I have explained my position. I don't use groomers, I trim my dogs nails myself, none of them like it, but I've worked with each to train them to tolerate it. Guess I just don't like crutches.


That's perfectly fine. I don't use groomers either and do everything myself. I just don't want to mess up my dogs in their muzzle training in general. Is the muzzle aversive or did you think that meant something else? Because that means a reprimand or punishment, and I don't want my dogs to view the muzzle as a punishment... I didn't think they were, but maybe I'm wrong if it's an aversive tool?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It's a nuetral tool USED PROPERLY, used REPEATEDLY for the SAME REASON EVERY TIME it can become an adversive. The muzzle is a TEMPORARY safety device, if you fail to desensitize the dog to the situation it can seem to be a punishment and cause more fear. Hopefully that's a simple enough explanation for you, not sure I could break it down anymore.

OP it's fine that the groomer used it temporarily, however you need to work through the dogs fear and discomfort.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OP, you might start here

A good step by step on desensitizing the dog.

With time training and patience you won't need that muzzle (in fact it could be done by the time she needs her next trim)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

DJ, maybe there's a misunderstanding here but it kind of sounds like what you're advocating is to routinely muzzle most or all dogs for nail trims. Although I agree that they can be a temporary solution to getting the nails trimmed safely while an owner works on desensitizing to nail trims or for people who have to trim other people's dogs' nails. Better a muzzle than no nail trim, I guess, but it's not ideal IMO.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> DJ, maybe there's a misunderstanding here but it kind of sounds like what you're advocating is to routinely muzzle most or all dogs for nail trims. Although I agree that they can be a temporary solution to getting the nails trimmed safely while an owner works on desensitizing to nail trims or for people who have to trim other people's dogs' nails. Better a muzzle than no nail trim, I guess, but it's not ideal IMO.


Uhm, nope. I thought I came off pretty clear in my first post if you read it again. I trim about 20-30 dogs nails a week and I may need to muzzle one dog out of that lot, if they're posing a risk to me. That's the only time I muzzle a dog, and my own aren't muzzle for nail trims at all. Also, I work with members and visitors where I trim nails to desensitize their dog and work back up to NOT needing a muzzle or just becoming more relaxed, like the story I included in my first post on this thread. It's been over 4 months of seeing this dog on a regular basis and he's not growling or lunging towards me anymore. And I never even had to muzzle that dog. I certainly agree that it's not ideal, but I had gotten the impression originally that the owner was being hurt or at risk of being hurt since she said her dog was biting her and I know just how sensitive a dog can be when getting trimmed. So, the muzzle was a great idea, and it's good to train all dogs in a muzzle ANYWAY, and I gave proper guidelines to ensure that it wasn't used aversively as cshellenberger thought. I certainly don't use muzzles aversively in any means of the name, just another tool for them to learn like the crate. Sure, if you put a dog in a crate and leave him there for 12 hours a day, it's going to cause issues. Same if you misuse a muzzle, but it's not an aversive tool any way you look at it because you're not correcting the dog with it, and I never suggested misusing it, either. You could drag the dog by a leash and teach him to fear it, but I still wouldn't call that an aversive tool. I suggested using the muzzle as a necessity for safety while working back up to the stable, accepting behavior the dog once had for nail trims.  Sorry this is a block of text, but I post mobile usually and I can't always scroll to enter lines because my phone is a tool. :/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> DJ, maybe there's a misunderstanding here but it kind of sounds like what you're advocating is to routinely muzzle most or all dogs for nail trims. Although I agree that they can be a temporary solution to getting the nails trimmed safely while an owner works on desensitizing to nail trims or for people who have to trim other people's dogs' nails. Better a muzzle than no nail trim, I guess, but it's not ideal IMO.


Perhaps the energy on explaining appropriate muzzle use would be best spent on someone who didn't think muzzling a "randomly" aggressive towards other dogs dog and letting him be around other dogs muzzled would be a good idea.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Perhaps the energy on explaining appropriate muzzle use would be best spent on someone who didn't think muzzling a "randomly" aggressive towards other dogs dog and letting him be around other dogs muzzled would be a good idea.


I talk to trainers, use muzzles with them and train my dogs under a trainer frequently. How current are you on muzzle training (or training in general!)?

Unfortunately, that dog's only hope for remaining alive was to peacefully co-exist with other dogs. I don't care if you and your friends think it was a terrible mistake, I was using the muzzle under the watchful eye of the rescue's trainer and no one was harmed even remotely. The dog didn't even get in the muzzle around other dogs before he was PTS though, so it's a moot point that I'm not sure why you're arguing. 

I think it's funny that everyone here jumps to recommending a trainer, yet when I use them no one believes me and thinks I'm ruining dogs. Maybe the trainers know a little better than everyone here? My dogs certainly aren't ruined and I'm more inclined to listen to a professional trainer than anyone here.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> She is just a puppy. She needs to be taught how to behave for nail trims, and muzzling her wont teach her a thing. Just hold the leg, and do it. If she tries to bite ( and I mean the SECOND) she puts her mouth on you say NO! like you really mean it, but dont let go of her leg. Then resume trimming. She must be restrained also, a leash or someone holding her collar, etc. If you dont nip this in the bud now, it will escalate, and also cross over to other things that she doesnt like having done. I dont know why you are scared of having a groomer do them, as a good groomer can fix this problem safely and calmly, without a muzzle.


I have done this myself when Soro got antsy with the dremel. If he flailed I would get the paw and try again, but also rewarded when he let me sand his nails calmly.
Though I do this because I know him well enough. I'm curious though... With some dogs (especially puppies), would they not begin to see nail trimming as a negative thing because they are physically unable to get out of something they dislike doing, and being verbally corrected for trying to get out of it?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I talk to trainers, use muzzles with them and train my dogs under a trainer frequently. How current are you on muzzle training (or training in general!)?
> 
> Unfortunately, that dog's only hope for remaining alive was to peacefully co-exist with other dogs. I don't care if you and your friends think it was a terrible mistake, I was using the muzzle under the watchful eye of the rescue's trainer and no one was harmed even remotely. The dog didn't even get in the muzzle around other dogs before he was PTS though, so it's a moot point that I'm not sure why you're arguing.
> 
> I think it's funny that everyone here jumps to recommending a trainer, yet when I use them no one believes me and thinks I'm ruining dogs. Maybe the trainers know a little better than everyone here? My dogs certainly aren't ruined and I'm more inclined to listen to a professional trainer than anyone here.


I was making a suggestion to Sass, hardly arguing with any one. You can attempt to make a thinly veiled jab at what I've done training wise, but many have met my dogs and my work with them encompassing reactivity, resource guarding, fear biting, and Elsa as a whole speaks for itself. You also deferred to a professional groomer re: muzzles when why I am also a professional groomer and worked in two shops over 3 years and yet I would never recommend muzzling aggression for peaceful coexisting. Why, maybe it is possible professionals would disagree with other professionals? Or at least not agree when it situationally makes them see right. 

I'm on mobile so someone else will have to field the Prince gif for me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm on mobile so someone else will have to field the Prince gif for me.


For you:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Sass, you're a lamb. I don't care WHAT all the other trainers say about you.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Canyx said:


> I have done this myself when Soro got antsy with the dremel. If he flailed I would get the paw and try again, but also rewarded when he let me sand his nails calmly.
> Though I do this because I know him well enough. I'm curious though... With some dogs (especially puppies), would they not begin to see nail trimming as a negative thing because they are physically unable to get out of something they dislike doing, and being verbally corrected for trying to get out of it?


 Its possible, yes. However, a person experience in nail trimming or grinding can do a nail trim on a dog in less than 3 minutes, and thats probably exaggerating even. So IMO if a dog doesnt like it, oh well. Its a few minutes every few weeks. However, they DO have to behave for it, like it or not. I do plenty that I dont like doing, and I make my daughter do all kinds of unpleasant things, like homework, laundry, dishes, clean her room, etc. ;-) Its not the end of the world if a dog has to deal with something they dont like, its makes them a better, more tolerant dog IMO. Problems arise when we only do things with or to our pets, that they enjoy...then comes a time they need medical car, etc and you have a stressed Cujo on your hands.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Graco! I am using a combination of rewarding for what I want and the 'deal with it' mentality. Results are good; Soro tolerates nail clipping and the dremel. But I can tell that he doesn't like either. I often wonder if I will get better results if I build up the positivity more slowly. Then again, do I need a dog that LOVES getting his nails clipped?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been through this, Cheecho used to be a dream about nails and baths, then the groomer at the boarding kennel messed him up. I had to start from ground 0 and start over. He is not 100%, but he is better.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Canyx said:


> Thanks Graco! I am using a combination of rewarding for what I want and the 'deal with it' mentality. Results are good; Soro tolerates nail clipping and the dremel. But I can tell that he doesn't like either. I often wonder if I will get better results if I build up the positivity more slowly. *Then again, do I need a dog that LOVES getting his nails clipped?*


Nope! I always remember that while it would be great if Jonas and Elsa LOVED nail trims, it ain't gonna happen and all that matters is they tolerate it well enough that I can get it done. I had to start at ground zero with the both of them and while they don't come running to my bosom when I get the clippers out, they don't flee or go ape when we're cutting. They just stand begrudgingly. On the flip side, the first time I ever tried to cut Magpie's nails (I don't think they'd ever been done in her life) she lunged at me and knocked me ass over tea kettle. Now when the clippers come out she prances around like a psycho because she knows they mean Zukes at the end. Elsa is funny because it was the sound of the nail actually being clipped that she didn't like, so I had to sit and cut a straw up while treating so she got a positive association with the sound. 

I've met one dog that I wouldn't trim for all the money in the world and I stopped working with him. He's deceased now, but he belonged to my boyfriend's parents. He was regularly trimmed as a puppy but his brother quicked him once and after that it all fell apart. He was crazy aggressive about even the idea of his feet being handled. At least he had the courtesy to chew his nails down. 

It also helps that I'm super fast at cutting. It's over before they know it. Really crappy super power, but I'll take it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Canyx said:


> Thanks Graco! I am using a combination of rewarding for what I want and the 'deal with it' mentality. Results are good; Soro tolerates nail clipping and the dremel. But I can tell that he doesn't like either. I often wonder if I will get better results if I build up the positivity more slowly. Then again, do I need a dog that LOVES getting his nails clipped?


 I have groomed thousands of dogs over the years...never met one that was ecstatic about having his nails trimmed. But I have also never had one whose nails I couldnt trim or dremel with just a table and loop, and Groomers Helper attachment. Never use a muzzle. And trust me, I will NOT put myself in danger, its my livelihood.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> I have groomed thousands of dogs over the years...never met one that was ecstatic about having his nails trimmed. But I have also never had one whose nails I couldnt trim or dremel with just a table and loop, and Groomers Helper attachment. Never use a muzzle. And trust me, I will NOT put myself in danger, its my livelihood.


This is why I let a groomer handle these things. It's totally worth my money to let a pro do things my dog doesn't like and look the hero when I come back and "rescue" him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> This is why I let a groomer handle these things. It's totally worth my money to let a pro do things my dog doesn't like and look the hero when I come back and "rescue" him.


LOL, I get this comment all the time from owners... "I would rather my dog hate you than me!"

Of course, all the dogs (whose owner's allow it) get natural balance rolls from me when they're done, so most actually look forward to it!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> I have groomed thousands of dogs over the years...never met one that was ecstatic about having his nails trimmed. But I have also never had one whose nails I couldnt trim or dremel with just a table and loop, and Groomers Helper attachment. Never use a muzzle. And trust me, I will NOT put myself in danger, its my livelihood.


That's fantastic and amazing. I have a lot of respect for groomers who can really read dogs and connect with them well enough to never need a muzzle.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

waterbaby said:


> That's fantastic and amazing. I have a lot of respect for groomers who can really read dogs and connect with them well enough to never need a muzzle.


Its more the Groomers Helper tool, as it prevent them from getting their heads close enough to bite me. ;-) But thank you! Having the right aura about you while working with animals does make a huge difference tho.


----------



## edenorchards (Nov 13, 2012)

There are a lot of viable options but I, personally, feel that a muzzle should be a very last resort. It will certainly prevent your dog from closing his mouth on you, but it isn't actually going to teach him not to bite when something uncomfortable or scary (or both) is going on.
The goal here is to gently but firmly teach your puppy to accept your leadership and accept your grooming, even though the dog may, er, disagree with what you're choosing to do.

So a muzzle is a good solution for a groomer who wants to prevent a bite from a client, a muzzle is a good last resort solution for an owner who is receiving very damaging bites... as a resource for that owner to use WHILE re-training his dog... but I don't think you'll find a muzzle to be a good long-term solution to the problem. Its a band-aid and thats all.

Lots of good suggestions from people on here about how to get your baby to coooperate. Distraction helps, a gentle restraint from a lead attached to a grooming arm, another person that is a consistent leader in the dog's life is also helpful. I am a fan of lying an aggressive dog down on his side and receiving submission from him/her. I recommend slow, gentle, persistent action. Don't jump back or react to any mouthing, or let go of the paw, but gently and firmly lay the dog back down and insist on submission. Thats my method but I think there are a lot of viable options and nothing (except for something that would escalate fear or cause pain) would necessarily be "wrong". 
Gentle patience and persistence is key!! You'll get it! And a reward after the fact is always helpful!
I'm also a fan of doing at least one nail every day, just to help the dog get used to the proccess.

Also, of course, be sure you're using sharp clippers or a good dremel because the crushing pressure from a dull pair of clippers is genuinely painful (at least alarming and uncomfortable). 

Good luck!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Its more the Groomers Helper tool, as it prevent them from getting their heads close enough to bite me. ;-) But thank you! Having the right aura about you while working with animals does make a huge difference tho.


That explains a lot. Wish I had a table to use.


----------

